# Bonneville Odyssey



## Phoelix (Mar 30, 2011)

Putting the final touches on my vintage Triumph Bonneville to ready her for a long trip (long to me) up to Julian Price State park in North Carolina, then a 3 state ride through Tennessee, Virgina, and back to North Carolina with a British Bike club. Total trip should be around 7 or 8 hundred miles, and thats a long way on a seat like that! Bike has about 1000 miles on a fresh overhaul, and I have really enjoyed it. Gonna be interesting getting a tent, sleeping bag, and all the other neccesities I will need strapped onto that little bike, and will take an entire day to get up there, and another day back to Atlanta...Not doing any interestates, all Blue Ridge Parkway out of Asheville...I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 31, 2011)

I love getting away like that on my bike, that will definately be a test on that old candy bar seat and packing and strapping will be an adventure in itself.  Enjoy!


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 31, 2011)

Fired her up this morning after she sat over the winter, and had both of the old Amal carbs modified, new head gasket, and associated seals. She is ready!!!!


----------



## coachrollo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hammock camp its so much lighter than a tent and you dont need level ground.


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 1, 2011)

coachrollo said:


> Hammock camp its so much lighter than a tent and you dont need level ground.



Agree


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 7, 2011)

Where can I get one of these "Hammocks"


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 7, 2011)

Do a search for Clark's jungle hammock or hennessy hammock...I love the picture on the hennessy site where they have a hammock strung between uprights on the Alaska pipeline.


----------



## coachrollo (Apr 8, 2011)

Grand Trunk is what I have and love it. I have a GT Pro also go to www.hammockforums.net alot of good info. also they only weigh 1lb


----------



## rayjay (Apr 8, 2011)

After thinking of about 20 different things I could say I think it's best if I just say

Good Luck !


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 18, 2011)

Bike has developed distinctive "popping" from the exhaust, tried everything, possibly worst case scenario of having a cracked cylinder head, as popping only occurs when engine is hot....If this is the case, she'll sit, 'cause Im done pulling that cylinder head....too expensive, and just a PITA.....Frustrated.


----------



## Slingblade (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your setback...good luck with the fix.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a reason the Brit bike manufacturers went out of biz back in the 70's.


----------



## coachrollo (Apr 20, 2011)

Dont let that set you back.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 22, 2011)

All worked out, applied high temp RTV to exhaust connections at cylinder head, no more popping! Just a few more minor adjustments and she'll be ready. It's 318 miles from Home to Blowing Rock, NC. Then 214 mile "loop" with 60 other vintage Brit Bikes, then back home. All men long for adventure, and if I had my choice, it would be in an old Jinny Biplane, but since that's not possible, that little Bonneville climbing through the Appalachians comes mighty close. They sound and perform about the same, and carry as much danger, thus, the adventure. The other guys are spending $100 per night at the Inn in Blowing Rock, but Im simply not gonna do it.  Found a nice family campground in Boone, NC where I'll be able to stay for $50, all three nights. I'm really looking forward to this and certainly deserve it. Will be by myself as of now, anyone here very welcome to join me...Will be leaving at the crack of dawn on the 18th of May, coming back Sunday afternoon or evening, will probably not make it back into Atlanta Sunday night. Will find a picnic table somewhere and rough it...


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 23, 2011)

It'nt that what picnic tables are for !  Used many in my past travels on 2 wheels.


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 26, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> It'nt that what picnic tables are for !  Used many in my past travels on 2 wheels.




Believe me, If I find one, IM ON IT!!!


----------



## Phoelix (May 24, 2011)

'Trailered' the bike up in my '97 Astrovan...after the keyway for the clutch drum sheared on me Friday night on the way home from work, I thought, ya know, Im just not sure I have the confidence in the bike just yet to do a 1000 mile weekend.  
   Stayed at Grandfather campground in Foscoe, NC with the bike, which ran flawlessly through the 214 mile loop on Saturday through 3 states,  NC, TN, and VA.  We all had a blast, and no crashes!


----------



## urbd115 (May 29, 2011)

I have Clark (USA) Jungle ,4 season, I dont think you can buy a better made...I have henessey also, bought used, they both work but Clarke is little better quality.


----------

